# [Review] Steelseries Sensei - Die anpassbarste Maus der Welt!?



## Braineater (15. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *
Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Einleitung und Danksagung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Technische Daten
Optischer Eindruck und Verarbeitung
Inbetriebnahme
Praxiseinsatz
Software
Fazit

*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Die Sensei ist der neuste Spross der dänischen Gaming-Spezialisten SteelSeries. Hier wurde mit verschiedenen Größen der e-Sports Szene zusammengearbeitet um die Maus zu entwickeln und zu optimieren. Die Sensei – was übersetzt übrigens „Meister“ heißt - soll laut Hersteller die anpassbarste Maus der Welt sein. Mehr Schein als Sein oder handelt es sich hier wirklich um den „Großmeister“ aller Mäuse?  Der Behauptung wird im Review auf den Zahn gefühlt.

An diese Stelle geht noch ein großer Dank für das Bereitstellen des Testsamples an Philip Eichler von animo sowie an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die dunkelgraue Kartonage, in der die Maus den Kunden erreicht, wird auf der Vorderseite von einem großen Produktbild geprägt. Wirft man einen Blick ins Innere der aufklappbaren Verpackung, so kann man bereits einen Blick auf die durch Plastik geschützte Maus werfen. Die Rückseite wartet mit einer kurzen Beschreibung der Hauptfeatures in vier verschiedenen Sprachen sowie mit allerlei technischen Daten auf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das man den Anschaffungspreis von ~65€ alleine für die Maus bezahlt hat sieht man spätestens beim Ausräumen der Packung. Denn neben dem Nager gehören lediglich ein Aufkleber, ein Werbeheftchen sowie eine mehrsprachige Kurzanleitung zum Lieferumfang. Selbst die Software zum Konfigurieren der Maus muss separat von der Herstellerhomepage geladen werden. 
*Technische Daten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der in der Sensei verbaute Avago ADNS 9500 Lasersensor arbeitet mit einer Auflösung von bis zu 5700 dpi und ist zurzeit einer der modernsten und anpassbarsten Lasersensoren. Ein 32 Bit ARM Prozessor übernimmt  interne Berechnungen im Nager, so ist es unter anderem möglich die Auflösung der Abtastung zu interpolieren und damit auf wahnwitzige 11400 dpi hochrechnen zu lassen. 

*Optischer Eindruck und Verarbeitung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Steelseries Sensei orientiert sich von der Form an dem direkten Vorgänger „Xai“. Der Korpus, die Tastenanzahl und -anordnung wurde 1 zu 1 übernommen. Wozu auch das Rad neu erfinden, wenn man auf Bewährtes setzen kann. Damit bietet die Maus ein symmetrisches und neutrales Layout, welches gleichermaßen für Rechts- und für Linkshänder geeignet ist. Die beiden Hauptmaustasten gehen nahtlos in den relativ flach gehaltenen Rücken über. Das sieht nicht nur eleganter aus, zudem gibt es so nämlich keine Kante an der sich Dreck ansammeln kann. Ein schwarzer Steg trennt die beiden Tasten voneinander. Hier finden das gummierte zwei-Wege Mausrad sowie die Taste zum Wechseln der Auflösung einen Platz. Die Änderungen die bei der Sensei zum Vorgänger gemacht wurden stecken also mehr in den Details.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die silberfarbene und glatte Oberschale der Maus vermittelt einen metallischen Eindruck. Erst bei genauerer Betrachtung sieht man, dass das leider nur optisch der Fall ist. Denn die Oberfläche besteht aus gewöhnlichem Plastik, welches durch eine spezielle Lackierung einen metallisch wirkenden Effekt erreicht. Anders als es die Produktbilder des Herstellers vermuten lassen spiegelt die Oberfläche die Umgebung recht stark. Der hintere Teil des Korpus ist von einem unscheinbaren Steelseries Logo geprägt, welches bei Bedarf sogar beleuchtet werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die matten und schwarzen Seiten des Nagers sind mit einer speziellen Gummierung überzogen und sollen dadurch besonders guten Grip geben. Auf jeder Seite findet man zwei zusätzliche Maustasten.
Die Sensei bietet eine auf drei Zonen aufgeteilte und anpassbare Beleuchtung. Hierzu stehen laut Hersteller 16,8 Mio Farben zur Verfügung um das Mausrad, die DPI Taste und das Herstellerlogo anzupassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das 2 Meter lange Anschlusskabel wurde mit hochwertigem, schwarzem Stoff sauber ummantelt. Steelseries hat hier einen guten Weg zwischen Beweglichkeit und Schutz gefunden, sodass sich das Kabel noch gut verlegen lässt. Ein vergoldeter USB Stecker darf bei dem relativ hohen Einkaufspreis des Nagers natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Auch wenn es sich hier mehr um Marketing handelt, anstatt das man einen wirklich Nutzen daraus ziehen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben drei großen Teflon Gleitfüßen gibt es auf der Unterseite der Sensei noch ein kleines Highlight. Hier findet sich ein kleiner Display, welcher die Konfiguration der Maus auch ohne Software erlaubt. 
Die Verarbeitung wirkt sehr hochwertig und gibt keinen Grund zu Beanstandungen. Das schlichte Design wirkt dank metallischer Lackierung edel und wird durch drei beleuchtbare Zonen perfekt in Szene gesetzt. Nun muss sich der edle Nager nur noch in der Praxis beweisen.

*Inbetriebnahme*

Die Inbetriebnahme einer Maus ist eigentlich nicht weiter erwähnenswert, so macht es bei der Sensei anfangs auch den Anschein. Nach dem Anstecken des USB Kabels erleuchten alle LEDs und die Maus ist einsatzbereit, zumindest bis zur Installation der Steelseries Software. Denn leider gibt es einen Bug der *gelegentlich* bei der Installation der Steelseries Engine auftreten kann. 
Wenn man die Software zur Maus installiert versucht diese gleich ein Firmwareupdate zu machen. Hier kann es nun in manchen Fällen dazu kommen das die Maus während des Updates nichtmehr reagiert, anschließend wird der Nager dann nichtmehr vom PC erkannt. 
Hier sollte man nicht sofort in Panik verfallen, denn Steelseries hat vorbeugend, für solch ein Ereignis, ein „Firmware Repair Tool“ in die Steelseries Engine integriert. Sollte die Maus einmal bei einem Firmwareupdate ausfallen, dann reicht es das Tool kurz durchlaufen zu lassen damit die Maus das Firmwareupdate erfolgreich durchführen kann.
Die Installation der Software ist nicht zwingend notwendig, da man die Maus auch über das eingebaute Display konfigurieren kann.

*Praxiseinsatz*

Zum durchführen der Praxistests wurde als Unterlage ein Ozone Shooter Large Stoffmauspad verwendet. Dank der drei großzügig dimensionierten Teflon Füße gleitet die Sensei fast ohne wahrnehmbaren Widerstand über das Pad. Der Avago 9500 Lasersensor verrichtet dabei seinen Dienst sehr präzise und zuverlässig, egal ob man schnelle oder langsame Bewegungen ausführt. 
Die Maustasten haben alle einen knackigen, aber nicht zu schwergängigen Druckpunkt. Das übliche klicken vermitteln ab wann die Eingabe erfolgreich war. Lediglich die mittlere Maustaste tanzt hier etwas aus der Reihe, denn diese ist etwas schwergängiger als die anderen Tasten. Über die gut erreichbare DPI Taste kann man on-the-fly zwischen zwei frei definierbaren Auflösungen hin und herschalten. Eine LED zeigt dabei den aktuellen Status an. Die Daumentasten auf der linken und rechten Seite sind gut platziert und lassen sich allesamt mühelos erreichen. 
Aufgrund der relativ flachen Bauweise des Korpus wird die Sensei meist nur mit den Fingerspitzen geführt. Die Maus vermittelt einen ziemlich ausbalancierten Eindruck, woran der relativ mittige Schwerpunkt maßgeblich beteiligt ist. Dank der gummierten Seiten ist die Maus sehr griffig und liegt sicher in der Hand. 
Der interne Speicher der Sensei bietet bis zu fünf Profile, damit kann man seine Wunscheinstellungen auch an anderen PCs ohne Installation der Software nutzen. Die sehr niedrige Lift of Distance unterbricht das Tracking bereits wenn man nur eine CD unterlegt. Selbst wenn man diese per Software auf das Maximum hochregelt reicht eine CD immer noch aus um die Mausbewegung zu unterbrechen. Über den eingebauten Display oder die vom Hersteller angebotene Software lässt sich die Sensei bis in kleinste Detail an die persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen. Die Software wartet dabei mir einigen Einstellungen auf die der Displaykonfiguration der Maus vorenthalten bleiben.

*Software*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die in verschiedenen Grautönen gestaltete Steelseries Software macht einen aufgeräumten und professionell gestalteten Eindruck. In insgesamt fünf Reitern kann man verschiedene Einstellungen zur Maus vornehmen. Leider leidet die Übersichtlichkeit manchmal etwas, da man bei einigen Bildschirmen noch runter scrollen muss um alle Einstellungen zu erreichen. Hier hätte man den Platz in der Breite mehr ausnutzen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Software ermöglicht es die Maus bis in Detail anzupassen und die individuellen Einstellungen als Profil abzuspeichern. Auf der Maus können bis zu fünf Profile abgelegt werden, welche dann auch ohne Software aufrufbar sind.

ExactSens definiert die Counts Per Inch (CPI) der Maus und damit die Empfindlichkeit. Hier kann Stufenlos ein Wert zwischen 1 und 11400 CPI gewählt werden. Hierbei ist jedoch anzumerken das der Sensor nur eine Auflösung von 5700 CPI bietet, der Rest wird von der verbauten CPU hochgerechnet.
ExactLift bestimmt, wie hoch man die Maus von der Unterlage abheben muss, damit das Tracking unterbrochen wird.
ExactAccel erhöht die Beschleunigung der Maus. Je schneller man die Maus bewegt, desto schneller bewegt sich auch der Cursor.
ExactAim ist im Grunde das Gegenteil von ExactAccel. Sehr langsame, bewusste Bewegungen der Maus werden mit dynamisch verminderter Empfindlichkeit ausgeführt. Damit wird die Präzision immens erhöht.
FreeMove bezeichnet nichts anderes als eine Pfadkorrektur. Damit werden zittrige Bewegungen geglättet.
Die Abtastrate gibt an, in welchen zeitlichen Abständen der Computer Daten von der Maus abruft.  Ein höherer Wert erhöht die Genauigkeit der Mausbewegungen, benötigt aber mehr Ressourcen.
Alle grade genannten Einstellungen können auch direkt über das Display in der Maus vorgenommen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Beleuchtung der drei Zonen kann allerdings nur über die Software konfiguriert werden. Hier stehen dem Anwender 16 Millionen Farben zur Verfügung in denen die Maus erstrahlen kann. Leider gibt es dabei ein kleines Manko, während die zehn vordefinierten Farben auch so aussehen wie auf dem Bildschirm, so ist es bei selbst eingestellten Farbwerten immer so eine Sache. Manchmal werden die eingetragenen Farben wahrheitsgemäß auf der Maus übernommen. Stellt man jedoch an der Helligkeit des Farbtons rum, so kommt meist nicht die Farbe auf der Maus an die man am Bildschirm eingestellt hat. So schafft es die Maus unter anderem leider nicht mal ein simples und weiß dazustellen. Die Farbe hat immer einen deutlichen rotstich. Außerdem bietet sich hier noch die Möglichkeit den Display der Maus mit einem eigenen kleinen Bild zu bestücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den insgesamt acht Tasten der Sensei lassen sich sieben frei per Software programmieren. Hier bleibt lediglich die Taste zum Wechseln der DPI Zahl außen vor, alle anderen Tasten können nach Belieben belegt werden. So kann man für die Tasten Programme, Makros oder neuen Funktionen definieren. Außerdem ist es noch möglich bestimmte Anwendungen mit Profilen zu verknüpfen, die Sensei lädt dann automatisch das passende Profil wenn die Anwendung gestartet wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den letzten Reiter bildet ein kleines Statistik-Programm. Hier kann man einen Prozess starten welcher dann die Mausklicks auf allen Tasten mitzählt.

*Fazit*

Mit der Seinsei hat Steelseries eine technisch ausgefeilte und sehr hochwertig anmutende Gamingmaus im Portfolio. Dank der symmetrischen Form ist sie sowohl für Links-, als auch für Rechtshänder geeignet und bietet eine gute Haptik. Die metallisch wirkende Oberfläche wird von einer individuell anpassbaren Beleuchtung gekonnt in Szene gesetzt. Leider gibt es bei der Umsetzung einiger Farben leichte Probleme bei der Darstellung der Farbtreue auf der Maus. Über einen Display am Boden oder alternativ über die herstellereigene Software kann die Maus bis ins kleinste Detail an die Vorlieben angepasst werden. Die sogenannte Steelseries Engine macht einen professionellen Eindruck, hat aber leider stellenweise mit kleinen übersichtlichkeitsschwächen zu kämpfen. Da die Maus aber auch ohne konfiguriert werden kann ist das nicht weiter hinderlich.
Der Preis von 65€ ist nicht ganz ohne aber dafür steckt auch wirklich sehr viel Technik in dem kleinen Nager. Aufgrund der hervorragenden Eigenschaften sowie dem edlen Design wird die Steelseries Sensei mit einem „Gold Brain“ sowie einem „Design Brain“ ausgezeichnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Katzen würden die Sensei kaufen…wenn sie könnten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Mai 2012)

M.E. ganz klar  diese Review !


----------



## Braineater (15. Mai 2012)

Was heißt M.E. ?


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

*M*eines* E*rachtens 

Prima Review, schöne Bilder und heiße Maus  Danke


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Mai 2012)

Sehr schönes Review.


----------



## Westcoast (16. Mai 2012)

danke auch für das schöne review. die sensei ist echt eine tolle mouse mit vielen einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Iceananas (16. Mai 2012)

Gutes Review, kann ich im großen und ganzen zustimmen. Eine Frage an die Sensei Besitzer: bei mir war der USB Stecker leichtzu dick (!) für mein USB Hub, was ich der Vergoldung zugeschoben hab. Der Stecker geht nur schwer rein und lässt sich so leicht auch nicht rausziehen. Ist das nur bei mir so? Das Vergolden hätten sie auch sonst weglassen können, aber für irgendwas muss man die 70€ ja bezahlt haben


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich sind die Buchsen des USB Hub nicht so genau gefertigt. Es wird jedenfalls nicht an der Vergoldung liegen, diese ist beim sogenannten "Steckergold" Galvanisch in einer stärke von 0,1-5 μm aufgebracht.
1 μm = 0,001 mm, zum Vergleich ein Menschliches Haar hat eine Stärke von 0,04 mm = 40 μm.
Nebenbei bemerkt ist die Vergoldung nur Marketing, wichtig sind die Kontakte im Stecker die bei jedem USB Vergoldet sind, geworben wird aber immer mit dem Vergoldeten Kontakt der Schirmung...


----------



## Braineater (16. Mai 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Review.
> 
> Was zu maulen hab ich allerdings auch.
> 1. "Hierzu stehen laut Hersteller 16,8 Mio Farben zur Verfügung und das Mausrad, die DPI Taste und das Herstellerlogo anzupassen."
> ...


 
Danke fürs drauf hinweisen. Manchmal gehen mir solche kleinen Fehler durch die Lappen


----------



## Iceananas (16. Mai 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind die Buchsen des USB Hub nicht so genau gefertigt. Es wird jedenfalls nicht an der Vergoldung liegen, diese ist beim sogenannten "Steckergold" Galvanisch in einer stärke von 0,1-5 μm aufgebracht.
> 1 μm = 0,001 mm, zum Vergleich ein Menschliches Haar hat eine Stärke von 0,04 mm = 40 μm.
> Nebenbei bemerkt ist die Vergoldung nur Marketing, wichtig sind die Kontakte im Stecker die bei jedem USB Vergoldet sind, geworben wird aber immer mit dem Vergoldeten Kontakt der Schirmung...


 
Das ist mir schon klar, nur kommt der Hub mit alle anderen Stecker zurecht, dass ich denke dass es an der Maus liegt. Vielleicht ist auch einfach der Stecker zu groß gefertigt o.Ö

Unterschätze übrigens nicht die paar mikrometer, das hört sich wenig an, aber ein paar mü reicht schon damit ein Bauteil nicht passt


----------



## Neox (16. Mai 2012)

Doch, muss ich sagen. Gutes Review!

Trotzdem bleibt der Sensor der Maus (ADNS 9500) Mist


----------



## Braineater (26. Mai 2012)

Wieso das?


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Mai 2012)

Lift off bug und Probleme mit dem tracking auf einigen Stoffpad's


----------



## vvoll3 (27. Mai 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Lift off bug und Probleme mit dem tracking auf einigen Stoffpad's



Nicht ganz korrekt, die Sensei verwendet eine neue Srom (v0) welche das Tracking auf Stoffpads verbessert und die randomness der Accel eliminiert, vorhanden ist sie trotzdem.

Mit Lift off bug, meinst du vermutlich den Z-Axis Bug, diesen gibts allerdings nur bei Mäusen mit dem PTE aufgrund der Bauart.


----------



## Lude (28. Mai 2012)

moin

der stecker meiner sensei sitzt auch relativ stramm was ich aber so besser finde als so nen oller wackelstecker. ich hasse es wenn stecker egal welcher art nicht fest sitzen!! alles in allem bin ich super zufrieden mit der maus (was auch daran liegt das man zum glück die disco beleuchtung deaktivieren kann). hatte vorher die xai (leider defekt. echt eine verdammt geile maus) und davor diverse logitech und razer mäuse. keine kommt an die xai oder sensei ran. meine meinung.


achja schönes review


mfg


----------



## Braineater (28. Mai 2012)

Danke


----------



## JoJo940 (26. April 2013)

HI alle zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage kann man die SteeSeries Engine auch auf deutsch umstellen , wenn ja wie mache ich das ???

Mfg JoJo


----------



## OctoCore (26. April 2013)

Wenn die Engine im Tray rumlungert und man dort die "Settings" aufruft, ist da kein Sprachmenü bzw. ein Auswahlmenü?


----------



## TiscXX (1. Mai 2013)

Schönes Review werde die sensei auch mal jetzt auf dem shiden kai testen


----------



## SaPass (2. Mai 2013)

Braineater schrieb:


> FreeMove bezeichnet nichts anderes als eine Pfadkorrektur. Damit werden zittrige Bewegungen geglättet.



Ist es möglich die Pfadkorrektur im Menü zu deaktivieren?


----------



## Braineater (2. Mai 2013)

Ja ist es


----------

